# Andrew Brunson on trial



## Timmay (Apr 9, 2018)

Saw this posted on Facebook. This TE is on trial and faces imprisonment. 

“On April 16, 2018, EPC Teaching Elder Andrew Brunson will go on trial in Izmir, Turkey. If convicted of the charges in the 62-page indictment filed by the prosecutor, Andrew could be sentenced to 35 years in prison. The indictment charges Brunson with helping terrorist organizations and of trying to convert Turks to Christianity. In an effort to stand with and pray for the entire Brunson family, the EPC is issuing a Call to Prayer and Fasting for Sunday, April 15. [ 238 more words ]”

https://epconnection.org/2018/04/09...g-for-april-15-ahead-of-andrew-brunson-trial/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Praying 5


----------



## Steve Curtis (Apr 9, 2018)

Please do be continuing in prayer for Andrew. This is a critical juncture in his long ordeal.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 9, 2018)

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ne...-brunson-turkey-indictment-life-sentence.html

"Last month the European affiliate of the ACLJ representing Brunson’s case had filed a written statement to the UNHRC, declaring, 
"As a founding Member State of the UN, Turkey is obligated to adhere to norms set forth in the UN Charter … By detaining and imprisoning Pastor Brunson because of his religious expression, peaceful association, and assembly of religious believers, Turkey is violating not only its obligations under the UN Charter, but its own constitution.""​
Sigh.

Lifting up prayers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 10, 2018)

He's a missionary in my denomination. We've been following this for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cedarbay (Apr 14, 2018)

We continue to pray for Andrew, his family and church, particularly so tomorrow and as the trial starts.

Reactions: Praying 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 18, 2018)

Trump's rebuke of Turkey for this:
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2018/0...ndrew-brunson-tweets-am-more-spy-than-is.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 9, 2018)

More:

https://www.theaquilareport.com/tur...8-sends-pastor-andrew-brunson-back-to-prison/

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 9, 2018)

Please remember our brother in your prayers! This is such a trying ordeal for Andrew and Norine, his wife. Yet, God is faithful. Andrew has written a song while imprisoned, which testifies to his faith in Christ. It says, in part:

“You are worthy, worthy of my all / My tears and pain I lift up as an offering / Teach me to share in the fellowship of your suffering / Lamb of God you are worthy of my all,

You are worthy, worthy of my all / This is my declaration in the darkest hour: / Jesus, the Faithful One who loves me / Always good and true / You made me Yours / You are worthy of my all…”

https://epconnection.org/2017/11/06/imprisoned-andrew-brunson-pens-modern-hymn-worthy-of-my-all/

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## a mere housewife (May 10, 2018)

I loved that the song spoke of sharing not just in the suffering but also in glory. I was so sad to read of the outcome of the recent day in court.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 21, 2018)

Trump weighs in:

https://stream.org/disgrace-trump-confronts-turkeys-erdogan-jailed-american-pastor/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## earl40 (Jul 21, 2018)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Trump weighs in:
> 
> https://stream.org/disgrace-trump-confronts-turkeys-erdogan-jailed-american-pastor/



Most times I wish for our President to loose his thumbs, but now and again he dose some good with them. I often comment to my wife that If I were President I would be doing many things that President Trump is doing minus the tweets.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 21, 2018)

earl40 said:


> Most times I wish for our President to loose his thumbs, but now and again he dose some good with them. I often comment to my wife that If I were President I would be doing many things that President Trump is doing minus the tweets.


Even as a libertarian, I wish we would back a coup in Turkey. Too bad the previous one failed. Now we have a dictator part of NATO.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 22, 2018)

If we retook Constantinople this sort of thing wouldn't happen.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 22, 2018)

arapahoepark said:


> Even as a libertarian, I wish we would back a coup in Turkey. Too bad the previous one failed. Now we have a dictator part of NATO.



One of the reasons the Greek Orthodox Church is so liberal and Europhilic is that Turkey knows that if it wants to join the European Union, it has to act European and civilized, which means it can't follow its urges and do one of its centennial genocides that it loves doing. The Orthodox Church knows that and so holds a carrot in front of it by showing what Europe likes.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 25, 2018)

I just heard over the radio that Pastor Bronson has been released to house arrest. This is a good sign! Answered prayers.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...brunson-american-pastor-released-house-arrest

Reactions: Like 3 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jul 25, 2018)

Yes! It is a very good day for Andrew and his family that he will be out of the actual prison. Let us not flag in our prayers, however, that he will be fully exonerated and released.


----------

